# GF-16/20 Nissan



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Merc 9.9 4 stroke. Factory prop was a 9x9
I replaced with a 9x10 cupped
Dropped rpms by about 300 according to my diagnostic tach.
Works out to about 150 rpm due to 1 inch increase in pitch
and 150 due to the extra cupping. Made a difference in hull speed and handling.
Y'er buds may be correct as to what you need.
Sounds like you need to drop about 700 rpm.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Whatever Blair proppellor says, take it and run with it. He does all my work. He really knows his $hit.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Brett and Cut!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I went with the Powertech recommended but upped the pitch to 10" over the 9" that was initially recommended and I'm glad I did. The top speed increased to 26.5 mph @ 5990 rpm and cruise at 20 mph @ 4800 rpm. If I would have went with the 9" I'm pretty sure I would have been into the limiter and that would have really pissed me off.;D That was with me and the wife. I didn't run it alone. I was hoping to get closer to 30 at wot but I'm still really happy with it.
I even poled it a little today


----------

